# The Daddy of Affordable Durability



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I think I probably fit the bill of the average dude who wishes to keep his car clean when it comes to LSP:


Don't want to spend a fortune
Don't desire to have a dozen different LSP's lying around
The more durable the better
The more dirt resistant the better
The most applications per bottle/tub the better

After almost two years of fairly happy use of Collinite 476s, I'm thinking of trying something else.

However, I'm considering going for a full-blown sealant this time. Collinite annoys me sometimes in the summer, because after a fresh application, it seems to attract and hold dust speckles (anyone else notice this?), which I can see on the bonnet as I drive.

So, here's my thinking of the best options, and I'd like you to correct me if I'm wrong:


Optimum Opti-Seal
FK1000p
Gtechniq C2
Something else?

Tbh, I'm not so keen on C2, simply because I don't think it will have anywhere near the amount of applications as the other two.

I was pretty sure about getting a tub of Finish Kare, but then I came across Opti-Seal, and it looked like a plausible option.

So, what are your suggestions? Anyone try all three, or at least two of these products? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Tim_2 (Dec 9, 2010)

It might not be a bad idea to try a sealant if you definately want to try a new product. However another idea might be to do a wipedown with a QD with some antistatic properties such as Finish Kare 425, this should hopefully repel some of the dust and stop it clinging to the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so with you!! I also use 476 but now I would like to use some sealant. Also thinking about Opti seal, C2, but i think I will try Blackfire Wet Diamond. Many people use it in USA and the results are great, it gives a very slick and clean feel. Also easy application and layering. Not sure about the durability, but in the summer I think about one month of durability is enough. 

Would like to know others opinions too ! :wave:


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

For my winter prep I used Poorboys EX sealant, topped with colly 476s, and it's holding up really well. 

Lots of people rave about how good chemical guys jetseal is. Could be worth trying that.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

tomah said:


> I might be wrong, but I think I probably fit the bill of the average dude who wishes to keep his car clean when it comes to LSP:
> 
> 
> Don't want to spend a fortune
> ...


Hmmmmm I think Collinite 476 fits your list of requirements exactly..............

Why change? Too many products out there now all claiming to be better than the next but all doing the same job except for widely varying prices. Quite impressed with AG HD wax but its more expensive than Colly, and a smaller pot, and I cant vouch for durability yet, Dodo's waxes are good but yet again far more expensive. FK1000 appears to be the only other one that comes to mind but but I have never used it before.


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

If it ain't broke why fix it?


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Blackfire Wet Diamond is a excellant sealant. But one I like better is HD Poxy. Be sure to prep the car right.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Zaino Z2 is a great choice for durability. C2 seems good but I don't have it on my own car to test properly yet.

I have always favoured Colli 845 overall for best bang per buck


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, definately go for a sealant from what you are after. 

There's plenty of good ones out there, I love my Menzerna powerlock. Last months and looks like glass! Search that on here, I think you'll like what you see! The yanks love Blackfire wet diamond, just like this place loves Gtechniq c2! Truth is, they're all good. You can add wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant 3.0 to the list as well! 

I've had opti-seal, I used to use it over poli-seal. It is nice, but doesn't last months. A good few weeks then needs doing again. It's very easy to use, just spray on the applicator, and wipe on the panel. That's it. The finish is a very reflective shine. I would use it over another sealant, as a topper, not by it's self. 

Don't worry about how many applications you'll get out of any bottle of sealant. Truth is you'll probably throw 1/2 of it out in 3 years time.


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree Menzerna Powerlock is a good sealant.



type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, definately go for a sealant from what you are after.
> 
> There's plenty of good ones out there, I love my Menzerna powerlock. Last months and looks like glass! Search that on here, I think you'll like what you see! The yanks love Blackfire wet diamond, just like this place loves Gtechniq c2! Truth is, they're all good. You can add wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant 3.0 to the list as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## d00bie (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd definitely consider Jetseal, gives a long lasting, bright blingy finish, and a little goes a long way, so there are plenty of applications in a bottle. Priced quite nicely too.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Jetseal fits your bill me thinks. That's what I would recommend for you, have tried all of the sealants you have listed and Jetseal is a better all-rounder for your requirements


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Tim_2 said:


> It might not be a bad idea to try a sealant if you definately want to try a new product. However another idea might be to do a wipedown with a QD with some antistatic properties such as Finish Kare 425, this should hopefully repel some of the dust and stop it clinging to the bonnet :thumb:


That means another product, though. Which is what I'd like to avoid.



Millz said:


> Lots of people rave about how good chemical guys jetseal is. Could be worth trying that.





d00bie said:


> I'd definitely consider Jetseal, gives a long lasting, bright blingy finish, and a little goes a long way, so there are plenty of applications in a bottle. Priced quite nicely too.





-Ashley- said:


> Jetseal fits your bill me thinks. That's what I would recommend for you, have tried all of the sealants you have listed and Jetseal is a better all-rounder for your requirements


Three Jetseal supporters. I never considered it, but this review makes me think Collinite is better, and I don't want to downgrade on durability.



MDRX8 said:


> Blackfire Wet Diamond is a excellant sealant. But one I like better is HD Poxy. Be sure to prep the car right.


HD Poxy doesn't go very far, though. With delivery, it'll cost me £2/application approximately.



type[r]+ said:


> Yeah, definately go for a sealant from what you are after.
> 
> There's plenty of good ones out there, I love my Menzerna powerlock. Last months and looks like glass! Search that on here, I think you'll like what you see! The yanks love Blackfire wet diamond, just like this place loves Gtechniq c2! Truth is, they're all good. You can add wolfgang deep gloss paint sealant 3.0 to the list as well!
> 
> ...





MDRX8 said:


> I agree Menzerna Powerlock is a good sealant.


Great reply, type[r]. :thumb:

There doesn't seem to be many comparison reviews on Power Lock.

The Wolfgang stuff might be a little problematic as it needs 12 hours curing before being exposed to moisture, and I live in the UK. Usually the car is waxed between showers!! 

I like more applications, as I sometimes do the cars of family members, so that kinda is important.



RussZS said:


> Zaino Z2 is a great choice for durability. C2 seems good but I don't have it on my own car to test properly yet.
> 
> I have always favoured Colli 845 overall for best bang per buck


Z2 might be an option. You don't need all the Zaino bit 'n pieces do you? Z2 would work fine over SRP, right?



DasArab said:


> Hmmmmm I think Collinite 476 fits your list of requirements exactly..............
> 
> Why change? Too many products out there now all claiming to be better than the next but all doing the same job except for widely varying prices. Quite impressed with AG HD wax but its more expensive than Colly, and a smaller pot, and I cant vouch for durability yet, Dodo's waxes are good but yet again far more expensive. FK1000 appears to be the only other one that comes to mind but but I have never used it before.





nickmak said:


> If it ain't broke why fix it?


If nothing in this thread persuades me that it's better than Colly, then I might just go with 845 or something (just to get some sort of change ), or my initial thought of FK1000p.

Dodo gets rave reviews, and Supernatural seems to be pretty durable, but it's too pricey for me.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wolf chemicals paint sealant...

as good if not better than Gtech C1 and C2, better than fk1000p as well, I dont rate Opti-seal that much as the others.

I have it on mine and the mrs car now, it keeps the car cleaner than any other LSP, beads are awesome to

I put a coat on mine last weekend and used maybe 15ml


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

tomah said:


> I might be wrong, but I think I probably fit the bill of the average dude who wishes to keep his car clean when it comes to LSP:
> 
> 
> Don't want to spend a fortune
> ...


Your suggestions are all good, I know because Ive got/used them but given your list of `wants` Fk1000 fits your requiremnts best :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

big ben said:


> wolf chemicals paint sealant...
> 
> as good if not better than Gtech C1 and C2, better than fk1000p as well, I dont rate Opti-seal that much as the others.
> 
> ...


Better than C1? Isn't that the pro stuff that's meant to 'bond' with the paint, etc.

Because it takes two layers, using 15ml/layer means only 5 full applications.

That's £5 to protect a car. A bit pricey, unless it was lasting 5 times longer than Collinite, or offered scratch resisting properties.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Stick with the collys 476. You won't get better durability for the price and it gives a good finish. What more do you need. You could give Optiseal a try also, i really like this stuff,it's very easy to apply and goes a long way. The only 2 LSPs you would need.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Stick with the collys 476. You won't get better durability for the price and it gives a good finish. What more do you need. You could give Optiseal a try also, i really like this stuff,it's very easy to apply and goes a long way. The only 2 LSPs you would need.


Opti-seal over Colly?

That's two products. Not ideal, but I might consider it.

No Fk1000p lovers out there?


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in a similar boat - wanting to try a sealant for winter. Have gone for Werkstst jett trigger... But haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

big ben said:


> wolf chemicals paint sealant...
> 
> as good if not better than Gtech C1 and C2, better than fk1000p as well, I dont rate Opti-seal that much as the others.
> 
> ...


Any chance of doing a 50/50 on one panel: C1/2 v Wolf, Ben? See which keeps cleaner.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Car Key said:


> Any chance of doing a 50/50 on one panel: C1/2 v Wolf, Ben? See which keeps cleaner.


see what i can do, wont be this side of xmas...

the wolf sealant makes your paint gloss, and keeps it clean exactly like C1, it sheets water like C1 and feels exactly the same to use, but you get 150ml instead of 30ml, it is great value...

the sealant lasts 6 months to a year. No doubt i will apply it every 3 months anyway :lol: so 5 quid per time is good value i say


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Colly 845 or zaino perhaps?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

ryand said:


> Colly 845 or zaino perhaps?


What's the difference between Zaino z2 and Clear Seal?

And are either better than Opti-seal?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Z2 over SRP will work fine, it's a combo I've used a fair bit myself.

Clear seal you apply and don't buff off, Z2 you apply, leave to haze and buff off. I personally only use CS on wheels and glass as it gets very expensive on paintwork, and I find the finish from Z2 or Z5 better anyway


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

I'm a BIG fan of Bilt Hamber Finis and Hydra Wax...Superb stuff and is holding up really well too


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Z2 over SRP will work fine, it's a combo I've used a fair bit myself.
> 
> Clear seal you apply and don't buff off, Z2 you apply, leave to haze and buff off. I personally only use CS on wheels and glass as it gets very expensive on paintwork, and I find the finish from Z2 or Z5 better anyway


Thanks for that.

The more I think about it, the more I'm tempted to get 1000p.

It's fantastic value, and if I don't like it I've noticed that it sells super quick on here.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

tomah said:


> Opti-seal over Colly?
> 
> That's two products. Not ideal, but I might consider it.
> 
> No Fk1000p lovers out there?


No. I didn't mean Optiseal over colly, you could use colly for winter and then Optiseal for the rest of the year.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

naviwax

/thread


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have and tried, in sealants jetseal 109, and FK1000p. I also have the fk dedicated sealant but not tried that yet.
The FK1000 i will always have, its fantastic stuff but i will also be getting some opti seal the reviews are glowing the finish and shear speed of application is drawing me and its said to be able to go over fk1000.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tomah said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I'm tempted to get 1000p.
> 
> It's fantastic value, and if I don't like it I've noticed that it sells super quick on here.


Sounds like your mind is made up! :thumb:

I'd just buy it. It's cheap, you get lots, and i've never heard anything bad about it on here, or the USA forums.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Sounds like your mind is made up! :thumb:
> 
> I'd just buy it. It's cheap, you get lots, and i've never heard anything bad about it on here, or the USA forums.


Yep. Order submitted very late last night!


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

FK 1000P - Does everything you are asking and comes in a "bucket" that will last you forever nearly and cheap as chips.

Goes on/off so easy you think you can't be doing this right!:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Phill_S said:


> FK 1000P - Does everything you are asking and comes in a "bucket" that will last you forever nearly and cheap as chips.
> 
> Goes on/off so easy you think you can't be doing this right!:thumb:


Thanks for affirming my decision.

I'm really hoping for some dry weather next week to get work done on the Octy.

It hasn't seen a machine and it has more swirls than a house full of ornate wallpaper!!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

a coat of opti-seal topped with 476 has worked very well on the cars i've done it on,the cars range from a broom yellow punto to a dark blue bmw and dark blue mazda, its always looked the nuts imo!


----------



## Nobbysnuts (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm using the FK1000p and am very impressed with it so far. Excellent beading and water repelling properties and a fantastic depth of shine and that's on a white car.. Also fantastic on the wheels as well, so good value for money too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i do think looking at this title again, that fk1000p is exactly that...

"the daddy of affordable durablity"

its also great on your exhaust and wheels as said. Lasts longer than lots/most dedicated wheel sealants to


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

fk1000p it is unbeliveable the depth it gave my blue is unreal. far better for bringing depth to my paint than hard candy. can't wait to try them together in the spring


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

FK1000 the king of durability its been on my mums car for 1.5years :lol: it doesnt get washed freqeuntly...saying that mine has not been washed for 4 weeks


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

The FK1000p I ordered last Tuesday night (over a week ago) has just arrived.

DEAR ME... the tin is HUGE!!

It'll take me years to get through that!

If it's durable, then it'll definitely be crowned the daddy of affordable durability


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

tomah said:


> The FK1000p I ordered last Tuesday night (over a week ago) has just arrived.
> 
> DEAR ME... the tin is HUGE!!
> 
> ...


Can you send me a dollop for my wheels then? I now have to get through half a tub of AG HD Wax, a 30ml pot of AB Addiction and a 500ml bottle of Jett Trigger. Think I'll have to start putting a different product on each panel.


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

I've started using jetseal now, and I'm pretty happy with it.

I think C1 is the next step though...


----------

